# Need a Department that uses Hk MP5 in .40 S&W /10mm



## CQB_Arms (Oct 16, 2005)

If you work for a department that uses the Hk MP5 in chambered in .40 S&W/10mm we would like to demo one of our suppressors. It's an older external design with new internals which is now rated for full auto use. It attaches via the Hk 3-lug system and is a quick twist on/twist off. This suppressor can be used with the guns chambered in 9mm as well but is technically chambered in .40 S&W/10mm.

During one of your firearms training days we would like to bring one out for your department to test and get some field level user input.

Please feel free to contact me via PM, e-mail @ [email protected] or via phone at 413-698-2345.

Thanks 
Craig


----------

